# Sticky  training books for pointing breeds



## Bobm

Navhda Green book is best

1) Training Pointing Dogs By Paul Long. Easy read, short and no nonsense.

2)Dave Walker's "Bird Dog Training Manual".

3)How to Help Gun Dogs Train Themselves by joan Bailey ( great info for starting a puppy)

4)How to Have The Best Trained Gun Dog, Taking Advantage of Proven, Unique Training Methods, All Natural - No Expensive Electronics Needed 
by Joan Bailey

5)Favorite Ways To Train Your Bird Dog by Greg Payton
Pointing, Backing, Retrieving, Here, Whoa, Gun Intro, Bird Intro. Picking a Pup & Much More!

5) Greg Payton also has an excellent force fetch video


----------



## BKeith

You can read every book, and have the best trained dogs in the world but if you want to have an good bird dog. You had better be able to put them in "wild birds" not these dam pen raised things you have use the toe of your boot to kick them off the ground and then you had better be able to put birds on the ground for them. A dog will hunt it's heart out if you can put them in birds and put birds on the ground when they do find them. Run them all day for one or two covey's and then don't give them something to put their mouth on, they will never put their whole heart in it.


----------



## cancan

dunno bout that mine will hunt all day for the joy of running and hunting. Birds retrieved are a bonus, 
but thier not gonna shut down cause they don't get a retrieve....a pat on the head and attaboy works
just as well. Just ask the folks that run the national championship caliber dogs at The Ames Plantation every year.

I really enjoy reading Delmar Smiths method ,written by Bill Tarrent.


----------



## ricky87

If you're talking about working and training pointers, then Pointers and Setters by Derry Argue. If you want to learn about field trials and conditioning dogs for them then the best way is to attend as many trials as you can.

____________________
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/plagiarize
http://www.indiana.edu/wts/pamphlets/plagiarism.shtml
http://www.plagiarism-checker.info/
http://www.theloop21.com


----------

